# Has anyone ever had EC after only 8 days stimming? Help please I'm worried



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've just got back from the hospital following what I thought was my 6 days us and blood work. It appears I'm over stimulating, they couldn't even count the amount of follicles I had, only 3 though are over 15 mm and my uterus Lining is 15mm. My options were to abandoned the cycle, go for EC on Friday and pray the three follicles have some eggs but the chances are slim or reduce drugs and hold out for Monday but the chances of getting their without severe ohss was slim.... As you can imagine this was a shock. I hope I've made the right decision to go for egg collection on Friday and hopefully I get some eggs. Has anyone ever known anyone go through something similar?


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh Peace, Im so sorry I cant answer your question, but I just read your last question on here, to be followed by this one and my heart just goes right out to you.  

I dont really think holding out till monday was a real option.  I only had OHSS v.v.mildly after my last IVF and I was in pain and discomfort for a couple of weeks.  It was very unpleasant.  To get it severely could hospitalise you and make you very ill indeed and you would not be able to have embryos put back in that condition.

Abandoning after getting this far, well I think that would be just about impossible.  

So I think you did what most people in your position would have done.  

I really hope you get some good eggs on Friday and everything else goes well for you


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Peace,
Not been in exactly same situation as you but did only have 8 days of stims before EC and am currently pupo so it can be done. I'm the total opposite to you as I only produce very small number of follicles so my quickness to EC was because the 3 follies there at the time were between 15 & 23mm.

From reading other ladies posts OHSS has such painful consequences both mentally and physically so I think you've made the best choice. Plus I'm sure the clinic would have pushed their preferred option and not let you choose something that wasn't going to give you a good chance.

Hoping EC goes well and those 3 follies produce a few lovely eggs for you    
Try to relax and stay positive


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I triggered on day 9 

i got 4 eggs and it resulted in a BFP

I did have mild ohss also 

Hope that EC goes smoothly 

Donna Marie


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your support, had a horrible nights sleep last night and this has made me feel less hopeless. It's all such a roller coaster ride. I'm now hoping that my last 75 gonal f made a few more follicles grow, but I suppose all I need is one good embryo. Im just ready now for EC as I'm in agony at the moment. Thank you all x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Peace - thinking of you and hoping pain eases off soon. Extra hugs to get you though today     and loads of finger crossing for you tomorrow


----------



## Scrummy (May 9, 2011)

Peace- I triggered day 9 after over stimulating. Resulted in them getting 6 eggs. Only 1 was viable to implant day 3.

I ended up with severe ohss and in hospital for 9 days over christmas and kidneys started to fail but saying all that im now 14 weeks pg tomorrow.

good luck x


----------

